# Join our pigeon group in facebook



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

It has currently 54 members,join us and share the pics of your birds & loft there
http://www.facebook.com/groups/115336608555709

All pigeon lovers & breeders are welcomed to join this group.This group is created to form a platform for promoting the art of pigeon keeping.So, if you know somebody who breeds pigeons, please feel free to add them to this group.Even though,we have so many breeders.....its sometimes difficult to trace the upcoming breeders,i hope this group helps us to form a platform for communication.Earlier,there were many communities in orkut,but since orkut is becoming less popular nowadays,i thought of creating a group in facebook !!!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Are you still liking the page too? I need to upload more pictures and whatnot


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Are you still liking the page too? I need to upload more pictures and whatnot


Yeah,please upload them dear......and we are waiting there to read your genetics article,Also please upload the pics in this new facebook group too....i have already added you in this new pigeon group ...check it out when you are free


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks for adding me.  

There are a lot of really neat looking breeds I haven't seen before on there.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Libis said:


> Thanks for adding me.
> 
> There are a lot of really neat looking breeds I haven't seen before on there.


Your welcome to our group friend


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks a lot for joining friends ,
Now we have 120 members from all over the world


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

150 now


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*I just joined too.....*


boneyrajan.k said:


> 150 now


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

rackerman said:


> *I just joined too.....*


awesome....welcome to the group,friend


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

165 now


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

I just sent in a request to join the facebook group


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

sport14692 said:


> I just sent in a request to join the facebook group


Welcome buddy


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

225 now....


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

265 members now


----------



## pluviru (Jul 14, 2011)

I've sent the request just right now


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

pluviru said:


> I've sent the request just right now


Welcome to the group


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

293 members now


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

371 members now


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

How does one join?


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

pdpbison said:


> How does one join?


If you are there in Facebook,just click on this link
http://www.facebook.com/groups/115336608555709


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

424 members


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

458 members now


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

491 members now .....!!!


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

518 members now


----------



## RedFang (Jul 30, 2011)

ive already sent request )


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

RedFang said:


> ive already sent request )


Welcome to the group friend


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

585 members now


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

781 members now


----------



## pidgey boy (Dec 23, 2010)

i sent a request


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

I have approved your request,welcome to the group


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

892 Members Now


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

900 now


----------



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

I sent a request to join


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Now its one of the biggest and Popular pigeon groups in the Facebook world..We used to conduct regular photo Exhibition of all Individual Breeds every month and its a massive Hit in the internet world....And also regular disease and genetic discussions are part of our daily Discussions .Its more like a family now....Welcome to our family
Here is the link to our family...
http://www.facebook.com/groups/115336608555709/


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

welcome to our family


----------

